# Scaffolding



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

I have both and prefer the tube scaffolding. Much more stable than the ladder jacks. I have the problem of working alone on most jobs and moving the ladder setup is a pain. Up and down on both ladders to move around. With scaffolding, I can build it by myself and is it wide enough to hold your tools and still have room to walk around.
If you know someone with a pair of jacks, ask them if you can climb them when they are set up. The flexing and movement of the stage may change your mind.
You can get by with three sets and a 6ft step ladder on top. Then get that trailer you always wanted to haul the lawnmower and your new scaffolding. The back of the pickup is for all your other bee junk.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Oh yeah.. scaffolding all the way. It is so nice to work on a stable platform and have a work "table" within reach.
I've used them all at one time or another. Scaffolding for sure. Make sure to get the adjustable feet too.
Small used trailer like tefer2 said will get plenty of use, are not that expensive and will come in handy more times than you think.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

As a contractor I have both. Most times I will use ladder jacks and plank. Due to how I move scaffolding to a job. I can set up ladder jacks in 10 min where to get to 20ft it might take a half hour or more. I prefer to work with one other person The only time I have set up scaffolding is when I had a lot of other restoration and a ladder wouldn't stand in place. The only tools I take up is what I need and use the ground person to hand up or I hand down comb. An they frame it up. 
David


----------

